# Pigeon was watery poop



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

Our pigeon seems healthy, but he still has watery poop. He eats seed based food. He has had a history of strange poop. What should we do for him? We gave him an antibiotic, and he stopped pooping seeds, it also changed color, but his poop seems to still be very watery. We are giving him a probiotic right now to try and change this.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

If he doesn’t have visible signs of being sick, don’t give any antibiotics.
Continue giving the probiotics daily, mixed in his feed. A lot of times it can just be diet related.
You said you give him seeds, what seeds are in the mix? Do you give him any vegetable pellets in his feed?

let me know.


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> If he doesn’t have visible signs of being sick, don’t give any antibiotics.
> Continue giving the probiotics daily, mixed in his feed. A lot of times it can just be diet related.
> ...


I don't give him any pellets or really any veggies as of late, I used to give him spinach and apple cider vineger but when he still had the seed pooping problem I was told otherwise, I will continue to give him the probiotic, now I will tell you it is only a general probiotic and not a pigeon specific one since I wanted to save on money, in the future I will give him a pigeon probiotic if it is important to but for now I have that one and a dietary supplement I can mix into his water again if needed.

Also, what do you think on auto-poultry drinkers for pigeons?

Oh, and my probiotic is mixed into the water.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

I had a similar problem in past, I changed there food for one that had no pellets in. I gave a probiotic made for pigeons, but when I stopped it, there poop got a lot better. Sometimes the probiotic causes loose poop. I would not give him ACV or spinach. Try just giving him a classic pigeon feed with no pellets, and of coarse fresh water daily.

‘keep me posted


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

mercedes15 said:


> I had a similar problem in past, I changed there food for one that had no pellets in. I gave a probiotic made for pigeons, but when I stopped it, there poop got a lot better. Sometimes the probiotic causes loose poop. I would not give him ACV or spinach. Try just giving him a classic pigeon feed with no pellets, and of coarse fresh water daily.
> 
> ‘keep me posted


My probiotic wasn't made for pigeons, but it do you think if I stopped doing it the poop would be better, I will also try to change it more often than I have, I always have thought it was a waste of the probiotic when he had drunken to much, of course from the watery poop and the energy he has I think he has been drinking.









Pigeon has yellow poop


This paticular pigeon has had frequent issues with his poop, so we gave him enrofloxicin recently and it helped. However, today we found that some of his poop is yellow and watery. What does this mean? What can we do to help him?




www.pigeons.biz





I also made a thread about him earlier, was wondering what you thought of it, as I am deeply worried about his health.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Do you feed your pigeon grit?


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

mercedes15 said:


> Do you feed your pigeon grit?


I only feed him seeds from a pigeon mix I bought. Like I said, used to feed him spinach and apple cider vinegar but not anymore.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Ok, you need to feed him a good grit everyday, 
this will help him digest his food a lot better.
That could the main cause of the problem your having, pigeons need grit to be healthy.

Keep me posted


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

mercedes15 said:


> Ok, you need to feed him a good grit everyday,
> this will help him digest his food a lot better.
> That could the main cause of the problem your having, pigeons need grit to be healthy.
> 
> Keep me posted


What type of grit should I feed him? Bread?


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Hello,

Don’t give your bird bread, it’s no good for him. You can buy online with Amazon the grit.
Get the red grit with minerals it’s the best and your bird will love it. It’s expensive but it will definitely help your bird.

keep me posted


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Also, 
I want to give you my opinion about auto-poultry drinkers. I don’t think there healthy for your birds. They carry a lot of germs and viruses, they are usually unsanitary. The best way to keep your birds healthy is to manually change there water and feed everyday. This can also be part of your problem with your birds poop.

keap me posted


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

mercedes15 said:


> Also,
> I want to give you my opinion about auto-poultry drinkers. I don’t think there healthy for your birds. They carry a lot of germs and viruses, they are usually unsanitary. The best way to keep your birds healthy is to manually change there water and feed everyday. This can also be part of your problem with your birds poop.
> 
> keap me posted





mercedes15 said:


> Hello,
> 
> Don’t give your bird bread, it’s no good for him. You can buy online with Amazon the grit.
> Get the red grit with minerals it’s the best and your bird will love it. It’s expensive but it will definitely help your bird.
> ...


 I will begin to do this, thank you for the information. Is there any way I can get the red grit where it isn't 27-60 dollars and in such a large amount, I don't have the ability to keep it fresh, I am willing to pay to help my bird but I want to make sure I don't break my bank.


----------



## mercedes15 (Nov 24, 2021)

Yes, they usually have smaller quantities for less, but your birds need it always in front of them 24/7.


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

Sadly I can't afford to buy almost anything as of late, any local subsitute I might have on hand?


----------



## Doves Witness (Apr 23, 2016)

I gave the birds some crumbled hard-boiled egg recently (as a vitamin D supplement). I decided to crush the eggshell (leaving no pieces larger than 1/8"), then add ground cumin and a tiny bit of salt because cumin and salt were mentioned in some of the recipes below. Big success! The feral pigeon here for recuperation ate all the bits of eggshell immediately. As of a day later, no problems at all, and a very happy bird! I used about 1/2 teaspoon of cumin, which may have been too much -- the bird's droppings were brown for the rest of the day instead of their normal green (seed diet.) On the other hand, the bird really seemed to enjoy the cumin.


*Posts about making grit from this site, Pigeons.biz:*

"Yes you can make grit at home. Hammer red bricks, marble chips, stones and pebbles together to sizable pieces that pigeons can swallow. Grit particles size is preferred to be of wheat grain size which benefit pigeons. You can add coarse sand/crusher's sand, clay(soil) and charcoal to it. You can also add cuttle fish bones, oyster shells and chicken eggs shells to it. Add 2-5% salt to your grit. Sterilize it in an oven before giving it to pigeons as it may have bacteria, germs and worm eggs."








Grit


Hello. How can i make grit at home? Any suggetions? Thank you.




www.pigeons.biz







*Old recipes for pigeon grit...

War Department Technical Manual - The Homing Pigeon, 1945*
"(2) A preferred grit is made as follows :'
(a) Thoroughly mix (in the manner of mixing mortar) 20 pounds of medium granite grit, 20 pounds of medium oyster shell, 20 pounds of medium crushed limestone, 5 pounds of medium charcoal, and 1/8th pound of oxide of iron (hematite) . Then dissolve 3 pounds of table salt in boiling water and add just enough of this solution to the mixture to dampen thoroughly. Do not add too much water. Thoroughly mix the whole preparation and allow to dry before feeding to birds.
(b) Each of the various ingredients in the mixture has purpose. The granite is a grinder and pulverizes the food; the oxide of iron has beneficial effect upon the blood and acts as tonic; the charcoal purifies the crop, acting as stomachic, that is, strengthening or stimulating action of the stomach. Limestone provides the materials for strengthening the bones. The oyster shells contribute lime which enters into the composition of bones and egg shells."


http://ia801207.us.archive.org/10/items/1945TM11-410/1945TM11-410.pdf




*Profitable pigeon breeding; a practical manual explaining how to breed pigeons successfully,--whether as a hobby or as an exclusive business, 1922*
"The following is a formula given to the writer several years
ago and which makes an excellent health grit mixture.

Sifted Sand, 80 pounds; Venetian Red, 8 ounces; Gentian Root, 6
ounces; Powdered Alum, 4 ounces; Table Salt, 6.5 pounds; Oyster Shells
(Chick size), 9 pounds; Charcoal, 3 pounds.

In making up this mixture add just a little water while
mixing it.

In addition to the health grit that is fed we would advise
a small container of charcoal in each loft as the charcoal can
do the birds no harm and is an excellent regulator. "








Profitable pigeon breeding; a practical manual explaining how to breed pigeons successfully,--whether as a hobby or as an exclusive business : Hazard, F. Arthur : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


The metadata below describe the original scanning. Follow the All Files: HTTP link in the View the book box to the left to find XML files that contain more...



archive.org






*The practical pigeon keeper, 1901*
"There is yet another requisite, however, and that not the
least important. Almost every one has noticed the propensity
of pigeons left at liberty to peck at old mortar, and their in-
ordinate fondness for salt. The last circumstance makes it
extremely probable that the original Blue Rock, or wild pigeon,
was an inhabitant of the sea-cliffs ; and the salt no doubt plays
an important part in keeping their blood and digestive system
in proper order. The old fanciers used to make what they
called a " salt-cat." This was composed of equal bulks of brick
clay, coarse gritty gravel, and old pounded mortar. To about
a gallon of this mixture was added half a pint of cummin seed
and the same quantity of coarse bay salt, and the whole mixed
up with urine into a stiff mortar. Strange to say, this nauseous
compound is preferred by all pigeons to more cleanly substi-
tutes ; and since few people now like to dabble in such messes,
there are almost always dealers who find it answer to make and
sell salt-cat, and of whom it may be bought without asking
awkward questions. It should be placed in a covered box,
pierced with holes round the sides through which the birds
can put their heads to peck at it, and not exposed to the rain,
which washes the salts away. Many people prefer a mixture of
mortar, sandy gravel, and earth, with a portion of bay salt, not
mixed up at all, but given as a loose, dry mixture ; and this
will answer very well for all practical purposes. Such a mix-
ture should be kept in a box, with a long horizontal slit in one
side wide enough for the pigeons to put their heads through,
but not large enough for them to get m, as they would soon
tread the contents firm and solid. When old mortar cannot be
had, old slaked lime will do instead. We have, however, found
that pigeons certainly are, as the old fanciers believed, extremely
fond of cummin seed ; and may suggest as a compro-
mise that a salt-cat containing it may easily be mixed with
brine so as to answer all needful purposes."








The practical pigeon keeper : Wright, Lewis, 1838-1905 : Free Download, Borrow, and Streaming : Internet Archive


The metadata below describe the original scanning. Follow the All Files: HTTP link in the View the book box to the left to find XML files that contain more...



archive.org







*And more recent recipes from the web:*

"Take a piece of concrete and break it into pieces about the size of small peas. If it is too large, they will not use it. If it is much smaller than that, the birds will continually be eating grit because the gizzard is breaking it down too quickly. You may add a little salt to the grit, but do not add too much salt. If you have too much salt in their diets, it will cause them to drink constantly. Oyster shells can be added to the grit. Pigeons use the calcium from the shells to make strong bones and firm eggs. Charcoal bits can also be added.Grit should be kept in a covered trough so the pigeons cannot soil it with their droppings."
_^ I think that they meant cement not concrete, which has gravel in it._








Feed, Grit and Water | Winning Pigeon Racing and Racing Pigeons Strategies - Pigeon Insider


Feed, Grit and Water Feed What kind of body would you have if you only ate cake? It certainly would be fun for a while, but you soon would get tired of it. Worse, you would soon have an unhealthy body and not very much pep and energy. Pigeons are seed eaters. Like you, they




www.pigeonracingpigeon.com










^ Pigeon Care - Part 2 | How to Make Pigeon Grit & Mineral-Plus Mix


----------



## starfaLL56 (Jan 1, 2022)

Thank you.


----------

